# Backyard railroad...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I have trains in my backyard too, but this guy really outdid himself....

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=306119


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure it's a backyard railroad, but it's quite a large backyard railroad car!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Something appears, not right, with that photograph. To me it looks like several pictures were placed together. Yea or nea?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 05 Dec 2009 05:50 PM 
Something appears, not right, with that photograph. To me it looks like several pictures were placed together. Yea or nea?


Nea... slow shutter speed and the R.J.Corman workers were moving and so are blurred.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting picture! I had to look at it for quite a while before I decided it was real!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks as if the photographer was using a very long telephoto lens as well, thus the compression. It makes everythign look very close together (the shed, swings, derailed cars). I'm sure there was ample clearance behing the shed. The floodlights add to the otherworldly appearance as well.


----------

